# Would you trade Shelden williams for channing frye + either nate robinson or the #23



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

I think the Hawks need more of an offensive player in the post , the knicks need more of a defender type at the 4 .


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

YES!

of course I would also say yes if I heard "would you trade shelden williams for.." doesn't really matter for whom.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Would you trade Shelden williams for channing frye + either nate robinson or the*

Why would the Knicks trade Channing Frye and Nate Robinson for Shelden Williams?

I wouldn't trade Channing Frye for Shelden Williams.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Why do the Knicks do any of the trades they make?

Obviously Billy Knight has some revealing photographs of IT and is blackmailing him.


----------



## Burn (Feb 2, 2003)

**** yea let's make the trade


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Zach Randolph and Jarrett Jack is who would make your team better.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Would you trade Shelden williams for channing frye + either nate robinson or the*



mediocre man said:


> Zach Randolph and Jarrett Jack is who would make your team better.


Zach Randolph can't make any team better.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Shelden for Frye alone already works for both teams!


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Shelden sucks, Frye doesn't. Simple as that. I don't know if I'd want Nate "lil thug" Robinson though. If I was the Hawks, and got offered Frye and the 23 for Shelden, I'd take it in a heartbeat just to be rid of Shelden.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

if i am atlanta, yes i would.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Frye and #23 would almost make up for wasting the #5 pick on Shelden


----------



## spuriousjones (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: Would you trade Shelden williams for channing frye + either nate robinson or the*

no.

just draft hawes with the 11th for that inside offense, move smoove back the 3, get a real pointguard (with marv or chil) and start winning some games rather than assembling fantasy teams that don't work in the real world.


----------



## KiNgJaMeZ (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Would you trade Shelden williams for channing frye + either nate robinson or the*

I surely hope you guys are not Hawks fans.. Shelden Williams dissapointed me last season on the offensive end. He did however make his presence known on defense, and rebounding the ball. He committed alot of dumb fouls, which is to be expected from a rookie. I expect him to play a much bigger role next season though. 

Why would we want Channing Frye or Nate Robinson? Channing Frye is a *soft* basketball player, and he has clearly not been the same since his injury last season. Were trying to improve our interior defense, so obviously Frye is not the answer. Nate Robinson brings energy and not much else, he's a thug on/off the court, and he certainly doesn't distribute the ball like he should. So HELL NO, I would not trade Shelden for anyone on the Knicks roster.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Would you trade Shelden williams for channing frye + either nate robinson or the*



KiNgJaMeZ said:


> I surely hope you guys are not Hawks fans.. Shelden Williams dissapointed me last season on the offensive end. He did however make his presence known on defense, and rebounding the ball. He committed alot of dumb fouls, which is to be expected from a rookie. I expect him to play a much bigger role next season though.
> 
> Why would we want Channing Frye or Nate Robinson? Channing Frye is a *soft* basketball player, and he has clearly not been the same since his injury last season. Were trying to improve our interior defense, so obviously Frye is not the answer. Nate Robinson brings energy and not much else, he's a thug on/off the court, and he certainly doesn't distribute the ball like he should. So HELL NO, I would not trade Shelden for anyone on the Knicks roster.


the injury Channing suffered from was relatively minor , he could have easily returned if the knicks had anything to return for.

the hawks have alot of issues , they finished as the worst offensive team in the league and among the worst on defense , I look at the hawks as a a team that needs some1 to play off of Joe johnson very badly , he desperately needs a #2 option , J childress and josh smith are nice but you cant really give the the ball and expect them to carry you for any stretch of time and marvin gets you 12 points in 33 minutes which is not nearly enough , but he is young and should get better.

nate on the hawks roster would instantly become their 2nd best offensive guard , he avg. 10 points in 21 minutes which is about is career avg. and he shoots 39 % from 3 while shooting 43% from the field ...no guard but Joe johnson approaches his #'s.

I think the hawks biggest need is for more talent and this clearly gives it to them , while the knicks need more of an interior presence on defense , if anything with josh smith's shot blocking this is really an area the hawks have an abundance of and can use to fill other weaknesses.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

*Re: Would you trade Shelden williams for channing frye + either nate robinson or the*



KiNgJaMeZ said:


> I surely hope you guys are not Hawks fans.. Shelden Williams dissapointed me last season on the offensive end. He did however make his presence known on defense, and rebounding the ball. He committed alot of dumb fouls, which is to be expected from a rookie. I expect him to play a much bigger role next season though.


He scored 5.5 PPG. You should be dancing in the streets as he greatly over achieved. Words fail to adequately describe how much he sucks


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: Would you trade Shelden williams for channing frye + either nate robinson or the*



DaBabyBullz said:


> Shelden sucks, Frye doesn't. Simple as that. I don't know if I'd want Nate "lil thug" Robinson though. If I was the Hawks, and got offered Frye and the 23 for Shelden, I'd take it in a heartbeat just to be rid of Shelden.


Though I'd do it for Frye as well, you're not giving Shelden any credit. He's a very good defensive player, especially for his size. He'll develop his inside offensive attack a bit more, but I don't think anybody is expecting TOO much from that part of him. They didn't draft him to score 20 a game.


----------



## KiNgJaMeZ (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Would you trade Shelden williams for channing frye + either nate robinson or the*

The injury was minor, and thats why he still played in 72 games last season. Its not like Frye provided alot of offense last season for the Knicks, he couldnt even get 10 a game. It was evident last year that Frye is a soft player, he has issues scoring down low because he's so weak, and its even more evident on the defensive side. I would take Shelden anyday of the week because he provides defense in the post and thats one of the biggest, if not THE biggest weakness on the team. 

In the draft this year we can fill some needs, and maybe pick someone up off of FA - thats where we can find some offense. Our offense really isn't that bad, Johnson puts up star numbers, and I think Josh Smith needs to be our 2nd option. He's matured as a player alot in the last couple years, and he's obviously the most versatile player on the team. Neither Frye or Robinson could be our second option, that would be ridiculous. Robinson started five games for a reason, hes a future "spark off the bench" in the NBA. He's inconsistant and he does not distribute the ball very well for a 5'9 point guard.]

Like Jameh said, we did not draft him to score 20 a game, or ever turn into one. We drafted him because of his defensive ability and because he was a winner at Duke. Shelden did what we wanted last year, I'd rather trade Marvin Williams than Shelden at this point..


----------

